# Model Storage



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been at this model building thing for a while now. I have models on counter tops and work benches and tucked away all over. I cant bring them in the house because they smell like gas. I was thinking about building shelves and covering them to keep the dirt off the models. They get dirty fast in the garage.

I started searching Craigslist and found this thing on there for 50 bucks. The cabinets have alot of fixtures and stuff in them. Above that there are 2 drawers with all my plans and cigar boxes with small parts. Above that are 6 shelves with all the models. I couldn't buy a sheet of plywood for 50 bucks and I got this solid oak shelf unit complete. The light bulbs above the shelves still work. If you are having the same problem I was, Craigslist might work out for you too.


----------



## nemoc (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow what a great score.


----------



## srgtherasta (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow that is one nice collection.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Feb 19, 2013)

If you ever run out of storage space, I'd be more than willing to share some of mine with you...


----------



## Gordon (Feb 19, 2013)

I also got a similar storage cabinet from Craiglist. Mine is not as nice but it has more shelves and since it is in the shop it is not a big problem. I paid $40 and I could not buy the glass for that.


----------



## lladdy (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice Stuff..  I have too much stuff and no room.  Queen is on my a** all the time.


----------



## Mosey (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm looking for storage all of the time, with no luck since I got my Gerstner box from a retiring moldmaker. I want a cabinet just like Steve's full of his engines.
Mosey


----------



## bob shutt (Mar 17, 2013)

I said to myself, tahe looks like the peewee and Steve's v8. Then I looked at the name. Looks good Steve


----------

